# Looking for info on Occidental Grand Flamenco Puerto Plata



## wise one (Jan 28, 2006)

We have a trade for two weeks at the Occidental Grand Flamenco Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic for this coming June 10-24.

We are interested in comments on the resort.  The reviews from TripAdvisor are all over the place from "it was the best vacation ever" to "an absolute rip-off".  We know that people either love or hate a resort for various reasons, like price, etc.  But these are from people who are not necessarily in t/s.   RCI has a couple, but they are both from February and March of 2004.

We also are looking for any informaiton on tours of the area.  We have seen information on a Cable Car and a Jeep tour.  Would love to hear timeshare comments on these tours as well as others.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ripshion (Jan 28, 2006)

wise one said:
			
		

> We have a trade for two weeks at the Occidental Grand Flamenco Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic for this coming June 10-24.
> 
> We are interested in comments on the resort.  The reviews from TripAdvisor are all over the place from "it was the best vacation ever" to "an absolute rip-off".  We know that people either love or hate a resort for various reasons, like price, etc.  But these are from people who are not necessarily in t/s.   RCI has a couple, but they are both from February and March of 2004.
> 
> ...



People that visit the D.R. set their expectations way to high as far as resorts are concerned etc.  You cannot compare the resorts in the D.R. to the resorts back in the US or Mexico, this is a 3rd World country!  With that said you have to visit the D.R. with an open mind or you won't have a great time.  The resorts in the D.R. have the cheapesat AI prices around, they cannot be beat, costs are around $30 a day per person and the food and drink are pretty darn good.

You should definately do the Outback Jeep tour.  They take you way back into the backcountry/mountains of Puerto Plata to visit different villages and they will show you how they make coffee.  If you want you can bring along some candy for the local kids, they will run behind the jeep hoping you will throw them some candy.  The tour ends at a natural waterfall/pools where you can go swimming.  There is also horseback riding tours and snorkeling tours which you can do.

Remember to go with an open mind and you will have a great time, have fun!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dr Resort Reviews*

WISE ONE,

Also check out Debbie's Caribbean Resort Reviews 
Click on the Dominican Republic Hyperlink

Also check out - Dominican Republic Info 
Click on the Travel Hyperlink


Richard


----------

